

Is Facebook Coming to an End? - Fomite
http://stats.stackexchange.com/questions/83136/is-facebook-coming-to-an-end/83262#83262

======
Fomite
While the fuss has died down somewhat, I thought it would be useful to post
the CrossValidated (StackOverflow's statistics and machine learning cousin)
take on the recent paper about Facebooks "inevitable" decline.

